# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Enigmat - Gjëegjëzat

## Agim Metbala

*Enigmatë të nderuar, me kënaqësi më të madhe, po e hapi temën e katërt me enigma - gjëegjëza (me keqardhje - por në marrëveshtje me moderatoren Shigjeta, që më tej ta  barti temën nga Letërsia shqiptare, në këtë nënforum), duke shpresuar se anëtarët e vjetër të "sofrës sonë", duke pritur bashkangjitje edhe të anëtarëve të rinj, bashkarisht do të shoqërohemi sikurse në tri temat e mëhershme e të japim secili në kuadër të mundësive të veta, kontributin e çmuar, së pari enigmatikës shqiptare në përgjithësi, dhe në anën tjetër, krijimit të lidhjeve shoqërore të reja e ruajtjen me xhelozi të lidhjeve të vjetra...

Ju përshëndes nga zemra të gjithëve, me shpresë se edhe tema e katërt, do të ketë sukses si tri të mëparme...

U argëtofshim si dinë vetëm enigmatët...* 


*ARBEN I VUSHTI,
Këndon me afsh e me mall;
BENI V. USHTARI,
Ky këngëtar shqiptar!

Zgjidhja?........................*

----------


## Agim Metbala

*NITA G. REZA,
Me lezet, më kënaq fare;
RINA G. ZETA,
Derisa në skenë këndon,
ARTA Z. GENI,
Kjo këngëtare shqiptare!

Zgjidhja?.....................*

----------


## H2SO4

> *Enigmatë të nderuar, me kënaqësi më të madhe, po e hapi temën e katërt me enigma - gjëegjëza (me keqardhje - por në marrëveshtje me moderatoren Shigjeta, që më tej ta  barti temën nga Letërsia shqiptare, në këtë nënforum), duke shpresuar se anëtarët e vjetër të "sofrës sonë", duke pritur bashkangjitje edhe të anëtarëve të rinj, bashkarisht do të shoqërohemi sikurse në tri temat e mëhershme e të japim secili në kuadër të mundësive të veta, kontributin e çmuar, së pari enigmatikës shqiptare në përgjithësi, dhe në anën tjetër, krijimit të lidhjeve shoqërore të reja e ruajtjen me xhelozi të lidhjeve të vjetra...
> 
> Ju përshëndes nga zemra të gjithëve, me shpresë se edhe tema e katërt, do të ketë sukses si tri të mëparme...
> 
> U argëtofshim si dinë vetëm enigmatët...* 
> 
> 
> *ARBEN I VUSHTI,
> Këndon me afsh e me mall;
> ...

----------


## Agim Metbala

*Përshëndetje z. H2Co4, mirë se erdhët në temën e re... Ju falenderohem për këngën e postuar - vërtetë e këndoj me shumë dashuri këtë këngë plotë 40 vjet...

Jeni paraqitësi i parë në temën e katëlrt, andaj meritoni respekt  dhe "qerasje" me një anagram:
*

*IZABELA T. MERAKU,
Elegante kjo këngëtare -
Në skenë më mahnit fare!

Zgjidhja?.........................*

----------


## H2SO4

> *Përshëndetje z. H2Co4, mirë se erdhët në temën e re... Ju falenderohem për këngën e postuar - vërtetë e këndoj me shumë dashuri këtë këngë plotë 40 vjet...
> 
> Jeni paraqitësi i parë në temën e katëlrt, andaj meritoni respekt  dhe "qerasje" me një anagram:
> *
> 
> *IZABELA T. MERAKU,
> Elegante kjo këngëtare -
> Në skenë më mahnit fare!
> 
> Zgjidhja?.........................*


pershendetje te vecante per ty  Z Agim Metbala!

----------


## Agim Metbala

*GJELANA VATA,
E adhuroj me të madhe;
ALENA GJ. TAVA -
Këtë këngëtare shqiptare!

Zgjidhja?......................*

----------


## Agim Metbala

*SUEL O. META,
Vërtetë më fascionon;
Ky futbollist i mrekullueshëm -
Luan në "Barcelonë"!

Zgjidhja?...............................*

----------


## riza2008

> *GJELANA VATA,
> E adhuroj me të madhe;
> ALENA GJ. TAVA -
> Këtë këngëtare shqiptare!
> 
> Zgjidhja?......................*



Pershendetje per temen ere qe eshte vazhdimi i temave tuaja te enigmave.

Pergjigja eshte:  ELVANA  GJATA

----------


## prishtinase

> *SUEL O. META,
> Vërtetë më fascionon;
> Ky futbollist i mrekullueshëm -
> Luan në "Barcelonë"!
> 
> Zgjidhja?...............................*



*SAMUEL ETO*  .......................

----------


## Agim Metbala

> Pershendetje per temen ere qe eshte vazhdimi i temave tuaja te enigmave.
> 
> Pergjigja eshte:  ELVANA  GJATA


*Përshëndetje mi, poet i rerspektuar Riza Çato, nuk Ju kam thënë kot se çdo poet shumë lehtë mund të mirret me enigmatikë - gjëzëtari...

Ja, këtë e bërët për mrekulli...
Ju falenderohem se shpesh e vizitoni temën tonë të përbashkët dhe krah për krahu, uleni në "sofrën e madhe"...*


*
ANILA J. LALI,
Më kënaq fare;
LAJLA I. NALI,
Kjo këngëtare shqiptare!

Zgjidhja?........................*

----------


## Agim Metbala

*DELI KID UKA,
Vallëzon me estetikë e mall -
Ky balerin shqiptar!

Zgjidhja?...............................*

----------


## resina

> *DELI KID UKA,
> Vallëzon me estetikë e mall -
> Ky balerin shqiptar!
> 
> Zgjidhja?...............................*


Pershendetje!

Kush mund te jete tjeter....
*KLEDI KADIU*

----------


## jul-linda

Pershendetje z. Metbala ...



ANILA J. LALI,
Më kënaq fare;
LAJLA I. NALI,
Kjo këngëtare shqiptare!

Zgjidhja?........................ Anila Lilaj

----------


## Agim Metbala

> *Përshëndetje mi, poet i rerspektuar Riza Çato, nuk Ju kam thënë kot se çdo poet shumë lehtë mund të mirret me enigmatikë - gjëzëtari...
> 
> Ja, këtë e bërët për mrekulli...
> Ju falenderohem se shpesh e vizitoni temën tonë të përbashkët dhe krah për krahu, uleni në "sofrën e madhe"...*
> 
> 
> *
> ANILA J. LALI,
> Më kënaq fare;
> ...


*Tek tash e shoh, qenkam anagramuar në versionin e parë, duhet të jetë ALINA J. LALI...

Përshëndetje e nderuar Jul-linda, je anëtare e shumë e zellshme e "sofrës sonë"...*

----------


## Agim Metbala

*Mirëmëngjes enigmatë të nderuar, të gjithëve që janë zgjuar, ju bëftë mirë kafeja e mëngjesit e kalofshit sa më mirë edhe një ditë të bukur pranverore...*



*RAJANA L. MEKA,
Vërtetë më frymëzon;
Me këngëtarin Ylli Bako -
Në duet këndon!

Zgjidhja?.......................*

----------


## Agim Metbala

*ALBIN Y. FATMA,
Ka këngëtar shqiptar;
ALBAN Y. LANBA - 
Në "Folk+" këndon me mall!

Zgjidhja?.............................*

----------


## Agim Metbala

*ZAMI KAKA,
Paqin ndjesë -
Vetëvrasës japonez!

Zgjidhja?...............*

----------


## resina

> *ZAMI KAKA,
> Paqin ndjesë -
> Vetëvrasës japonez!
> 
> Zgjidhja?...............*


*KAMIKAZI*.......

----------


## Agim Metbala

> *ALBIN Y. FATMA,
> Ka këngëtar shqiptar;
> ALBAN Y. LANBA - 
> Në "Folk+" këndon me mall!
> 
> Zgjidhja?.............................*


*Euh, tash po shoh se prap qenkam anagramuar te versioni i dytë i anagramit gjatë shkrimit e postimit...
Duhet të jetë FATMIR Y. LANBA, ndërsa unë ia paskam shkruar emrin real...

Kërkoj ndjesë!*

----------


## Agim Metbala

> *KAMIKAZI*.......


*Përshëndetje e nderuar z. Resina, zgjidhja sigurisht e saktë si çdo herë...

Ju falenderohem për bashkëpunim të vazhdueshëm...*

*ABIL O. SHIA,
Këndon në mënyrë fascinante;
ABI A. LOSHI, 
Këngën "Nëna emigrante"!

Zgjidhja?...................................*

----------

